# These numbers represent...



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

...the best bass day I had last year in Ohio, which happened while fishing with my dad at Knox. I was cleaning out my IPhone notes and forgot I still had this list of bass we caught in early September:

2-6
2-8
4-12
1-15
1-8
2-15
4-2
2-8
3-6
2-8
1-8
1-8

We only weighed fish that were over 14". It was a really fun day! Definitely the best I've done on Knox as well.

I've got really, really bad cabin fever right now!


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I'm right there with you with the cabin fever. Spent some time this weekend reorganizing my gear. 

That was a heck of list of bass you caught! Especially for the time of year. 

My unforgettable bass fishing from last year was in the western basin of Lake Erie on Father's Day weekend. I took my dad, and we hammered them all day. Good numbers of 3's, probably 80 fish between the two of us the first day.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Fishing flyer-sounds like your western Erie trip was awesome. I've yet to try Erie. I fish LSC 1-2 times a year but never erie. At some point I'm going to give it a go. 

This weather is in unbelievable. Our lakes may be locked up until mid April at the rates things are going. More below zero temps later this week. Doesn't Mother Nature know it's March!?!?!?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Ditto on the cabin fever. We are looking for warmer weather by the weekend, so we'll see.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I've done the harbor areas twice now for largemouth, both times were fantastic. Didn't venture out far after the smallies because it was a little rough and I was not used to driving the boat in choppy 2's and 3's. I eventually learned I could avoid getting beat up if I got on plane and kept the motor trimmed way down. The only problem is that it completely spoils me for my local lakes!

I haven't tried LSC yet, but would love to eventually. 

This is just like last year. Insane cold. Hopefully the local lakes will thaw quickly once it warms up!


----------

